# SW lost my sprayer



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I dropped off my titan 440 late November at my local SW to be repacked. I had a baby in December so forgot about it. Fast forward 5 months and I need the thing so I call SW to check on it. Come to find out the sprayer repair tech no longer works there because he went to jail and they can't find my sprayer.

I talked to the store manager who basically questioned if I actually dropped it off. Because they check in sprayers immediately and mine was never checked in. So it never got checked in, it isn't there, so obviously I'm lying. She tried telling me I need to find the serial number and call her back. I told her, that's fine, but is that going to make my sprayer appear? Probably not. I told her she needs to have her district manager call me. She hung up on me! 

I'm irate. This is how a loyal SW customer gets treated? A place I spend thousands of dollars a year at. So after a handful of calls to corporate, loss prevention is involved but I haven't been offered even one apology let alone any sort of compensation for lost sprayer. 

I'm hopeful my trusty SW will come through with some sort of acceptable solution or I swear... I'm ready to close my account and shred up every SW shirt I have into paint rags. 

I'll keep you posted. 



Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Damn. That sucks. Call your lawyer immediately....


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

One thing I’ve learned about large corporations is that they never want to admit guilt. Think about all the large settlements companies make, but it’s always noted that they admit no guilt despite the large settlement.

Hopefully SW makes it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Can't anyone at the store vouch for you? They must know you there. I guess they never gave you a slip/work order or anything..?
Reason that guy is in jail..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I hate to say it, but get ready to tear those shirts up. Sadly, SW doesnt care. My grandfather worked for them and made them millions. My father bought probably 15 million in product from them. A week after my father died I went in to buy a gallon of promar 200 to touch up some thing on a job site. They charged 72 dollars. These people knew me and my father. I'd been going there daily since I was 16. 9 years of loyalty and millions of dollars meant nothing. 

I told them to keep the paint and went to PPG. They gave me a gallon Manor Hall and a bunch of tools, no questions asked because they knew my dad and liked him. I'll never bail on them. I get treated like royalty by them. Free dinners/lunches/sports tickets/trips/golf weekends/ all paid for by them. That stuff doesnt *really matter* but it highlights the fact that they care about my loyalty.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Standard procedure at SW is to fill out the check-in paper work immediately when the pump is brought in and to have you sign the paperwork. Then you are given either a copy of that paperwork or a tear off tab from the bottom of the paperwork with a unique number. If you don't have that tab or the paperwork there is no way for you to prove that they received your pump without checking serial numbers with what is there. I would be willing to bet.....since you never got any copy of any paperwork.....the your pump is sitting in a pawn shop somewhere. As a last resort call the police and file a report that it has been stolen. At least that way if a pump with that serial number shows up somewhere they can seize it immediately without needing a warrant. This kind of thing happens all the time in stores that don't fill out the paperwork properly.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PaPainter724 said:


> I hate to say it, but get ready to tear those shirts up. Sadly, SW doesnt care. My grandfather worked for them and made them millions. My father bought probably 15 million in product from them. A week after my father died I went in to buy a gallon of promar 200 to touch up some thing on a job site. They charged 72 dollars. These people knew me and my father. I'd been going there daily since I was 16. 9 years of loyalty and millions of dollars meant nothing.
> 
> I told them to keep the paint and went to PPG. They gave me a gallon Manor Hall and a bunch of tools, no questions asked because they knew my dad and liked him. I'll never bail on them. I get treated like royalty by them. Free dinners/lunches/sports tickets/trips/golf weekends/ all paid for by them. That stuff doesnt *really matter* but it highlights the fact that they care about my loyalty.


This may sound unbelievable to some people but trust me, after working for them for ten years i know it to be an absolute truth. I have never known anyone who worked for them that didn't eventually get screwed over by them. It's just a matter of time before they decide your employment with the company has no value to them anymore and then you become disposable. Same with contractors. It doesn't matter to them, how much you have purchased from them in the past, if you haven't bought much from them in the last few months and it looks like you won't be buying much from them then your business becomes disposable as well. I' saw it happen hundreds of times in ten years. Eventually it happened to me. Ten years of excellent performance reviews in a store doing multimillion dollar business and double digit sales increase percentages and i was denied a promotion so my district manager could put his college roommate into that position i had worked for for 10 years. His college roommate that had worked for the company all of two years and had not one minute of chemical coatings experience. That's how they function-what have you done for me lately and who's ass have you been kissing. That's all that matters to them. Dedication and hard work mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I wouldn't even use those shirts as paint rags. I'd wipe my ass with them. Then burn them.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Didn't you get a repair receipt? I never leave anything without getting a paper to to say what it was, why it was brought in and when I can expect to get it back.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Woodco said:


> Damn. That sucks. Call your lawyer immediately....


With no paper trail a lawyer can't help and their lawyers will be bigger, cost more and at the end of the day you might have to pay their costs as well as your own. A new sprayer might hurt but cheaper than a legal battle with a titan! A case of she said, they said is not worth the paper it is written on!
Sorry to be such a wet blanket.:sad:


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

jennifertemple said:


> Didn't you get a repair receipt? I never leave anything without getting a paper to to say what it was, why it was brought in and when I can expect to get it back.


Nope. I left it with guy who is now in jail. I always skip the counter and talk to the repair guy directly. It's worked for me up until this point. Lesson learned. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Did he go to jail for theft of paint sprayers from Sherwin Williams? 

Try to get the court transcript. Maybe you can reason with them with circumstantial evidence. Can your cell phone records pinpoint your location on that date? I know that sounds like something Jack Bauer might have access to on the tv show 24...lol

I'd try and make a deal with your paint rep who might comp you 5-6 pails of paint depending on the value of the rig. Try anything to get compensated. That might include 50% off your price for sundries. *Try to get a new sprayer at their cost.* That could save you several hundreds.

Tough break. Most will charge you storage fees if you leave the rig for 5 months.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Have to ask if the manager is a new one since you took your maternity leave and doesn’t know you from Adam? I know that if something like this occurred at my SW store, the manager, assistant manager, and area rep, all of which I know well, would go to the mat for me. In fact, they did. I bought a Graco sprayer from them brand new which gave me endless problems from day one. Eventually the manager drew a line and demanded SW and Graco provide me with a brand new replacement, and they did. So my personal experience with SW and customer satisfaction has been superb. 

With that said, I suspect your taking the sprayer directly to the dishonest repair guy is what will hurt you here. No resulting paperwork to back up your claim plus the fact that so much time has elapsed since when you took it in and now, only adds to the problem. I think Mr. Smith’s suggestion of trying to get them to work with you on getting a new one at cost may be the best you can hope to achieve.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

But the fact that the current manager hung up on you during your conversation would be enough of an issue for me that I would never deal with that particular store again - assuming I had that option.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Update. My SW rep took over this case even though it's not her problem. She has taken some real heat from me which I feel bad about but she won't let me deal with the district manager personally on the issue. Out of respect for her, I chose not to go over her head.

After lots of back and forth, I agreed to settle for $200 worth of sprayer parts for my handheld with the only condition that it come from store that lost my sprayer. My rep has really done everything possible to resolve this but she just can't get that store to take responsibility for losing my sprayer. The manager, who hung on me, won't comp a thing because they still insist I'm lying or mistaken.

So there's where we stand. $200 is no where near a replacement for my Titan 440. I'm being more than reasonable to settle for what I agreed to. I don't think it's unreasonable to require that my settlement come from the store that messed up. Why should my home store take a loss (as tiny as it is) for what a different store did?

As soon as we get passed this last hurdle, I can have some closure on my precious Titan. I'm still trying to get over it. It's hard. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Amazing. How sad.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry this happened, sucks really. But, the SW system has the employee log the unit into the system, just like a paint order, they find the serial number, model, type in what the problem is, then a receipt is printed. 1. for you, and 2. for the tech. The tech, even if its not that store that does the repair, uses that logged unit to make the repairs, add parts and labor, and if any warranty on it. With those checks in place, Im not sure I would want to comp anything to you as the store manager either.
And I would bet, that the tech, who went to jail, probably sold it knowing you would not be in for some time.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

AngieM said:


> Update. My SW rep took over this case even though it's not her problem. She has taken some real heat from me which I feel bad about *but she won't let me deal with the district manager personally on the issue. Out of respect for her, I chose not to go over her head.*
> 
> After lots of back and forth, I agreed to settle for $200 worth of sprayer parts for my handheld with the only condition that it come from store that lost my sprayer. My rep has really done everything possible to resolve this but she just can't get that store to take responsibility for losing my sprayer. The manager, who hung on me, won't comp a thing because they still insist I'm lying or mistaken.
> 
> ...


How old was the sprayer and what was it worth used?
I sure as hell would go over her head and find a company executive to discuss this with. I'd be bombing head office for the last year with multiple letters and emails each and every week.

I'm guessing if the service technician stole from you, chances are he stole from somebody else as well. Ask around.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Sorry this happened, sucks really. But, the SW system has the employee log the unit into the system, just like a paint order, they find the serial number, model, type in what the problem is, then a receipt is printed. 1. for you, and 2. for the tech. The tech, even if its not that store that does the repair, uses that logged unit to make the repairs, add parts and labor, and if any warranty on it. With those checks in place, Im not sure I would want to comp anything to you as the store manager either.
> And I would bet, that the tech, who went to jail, probably sold it knowing you would not be in for some time.


That's the most rediculous argument as a defense. Tell me there's no way you lost my sprayer because you always check it in. That's like me saying, there's no way I got paint on your floor because I always use a drop cloth. But there's paint on the floor? Oh no there isn't... Because I always use a drop cloth.

That's funny. Because my sprayer isn't in your system, yet I dropped it off here. But there's no way we lost it because we always check it in. Welp.... Looks like you effed up. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Mr Smith said:


> How old was the sprayer and what was it worth used?
> I sure as hell would go over her head and find a company executive to discuss this with. I'd be bombing head office for the last year with multiple letters and emails each and every week.
> 
> I'm guessing if the service technician stole from you, chances are he stole from somebody else as well. Ask around.


Oh believe me. It took all the restraint I have not to blow up on every corporate contact I could get a hold of. My rep told me she'd take care of it. She asked me not to, so I didn't. I'm angry, but I'm not foolish enough to destroy a trusted relationship over a paint sprayer.

To answer your question and to lament a little... My titan 440 was my first sprayer. Only 5 years old. And the thing looked brand new. I turtle waxed it so paint wiped right off it. I cleaned the gun filter and manifold filter every single time I got done using it. The water would come out of that hose, clean enough to drink. 

The tech commented, my sprayer was the nicest looking sprayer he's ever seen for as many gallons that's been through it. I'm sure he got top dollar for it. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I never thought about turtle waxing my equipment.... Great idea. Little late for me though.


----------



## ElegantPainting (Aug 25, 2014)

You can repack a TITAN 440 in under 10 minutes and parts are $12 on Amazon. Just for future reference....


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

AngieM said:


> That's the most rediculous argument as a defense. Tell me there's no way you lost my sprayer because you always check it in. That's like me saying, there's no way I got paint on your floor because I always use a drop cloth. But there's paint on the floor? Oh no there isn't... Because I always use a drop cloth.
> 
> That's funny. Because my sprayer isn't in your system, yet I dropped it off here. But there's no way we lost it because we always check it in. Welp.... Looks like you effed up.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk



Hey don't shoot the messenger!!


I just dropped off my sprayer to a little mom and pop shop today. I even got a small tear away claim tag, even though I don't need it. So not getting some sort of receipt is on you.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I must have missed the kiosk to check my sprayer in. Wait... There isn't one? The employees are supposed to do that? I think that's on them. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

ElegantPainting said:


> You can repack a TITAN 440 in under 10 minutes and parts are $12 on Amazon. Just for future reference....


Incorrect E. A packing kit is more like $60 on Amazon and more than an hour for me with no warranty if I don't get it together right. Definitely worth $120 to me. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Apologies for the snarky quips. This topic is somewhat of a trigger for me. Add to that the lack of resolution which makes it hard to put the issue to rest.

Anyone else want to play devil's advocate for SW? I'll use painttalk as my new outlet to voice my displeasure about the situation. Lol.. Jk. I'm okay now. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

AngieM said:


> I must have missed the kiosk to check my sprayer in. Wait... There isn't one? The employees are supposed to do that? I think that's on them.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk



The thing is this pump check in system is not new, its literally 8-9 years on their computer system. Before that they used manual forms, and the customer always got a copy. That repair tech sounds shady obviously. This just sucks all the way around, for SW and you. Even though SW has big pockets and could just give you a new sprayer, each store is run independently and that is a big hit to them. But, you are customer...I thought you dropped them for PPG though awhile back, no? I feel for both sides.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

angiem said:


> apologies for the snarky quips. This topic is somewhat of a trigger for me. Add to that the lack of resolution which makes it hard to put the issue to rest.
> 
> Anyone else want to play devil's advocate for sw? I'll use painttalk as my new outlet to voice my displeasure about the situation. Lol.. Jk. I'm okay now.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using tapatalk


sue the bastards!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> The thing is this pump check in system is not new, its literally 8-9 years on their computer system. Before that they used manual forms, and the customer always got a copy. That repair tech sounds shady obviously. This just sucks all the way around, for SW and you. Even though SW has big pockets and could just give you a new sprayer, each store is run independently and that is a big hit to them. But, you are customer...I thought you dropped them for PPG though awhile back, no? I feel for both sides.


SW stores are no more independently run than any Home Depot, Lowe's, or Walmart. Don't start thinking in any way that the store is "independent". They aren't.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

PACman said:


> SW stores are no more independently run than any Home Depot, Lowe's, or Walmart. Don't start thinking in any way that the store is "independent". They aren't.


What is the wholesale price on a 440 anyway? If SW sells one for $1300, Im sure at least 300 or so is profit, so they'd only lose 1000 to replace it. AND, thats a write off. 

At the same time, how much is giving her $200 worth of sprayer parts costing SW? $130 bucks?

I dunno Angie. I think you are letting them off WAY too easy. I would track down the store managers boss and throw his ass under the bus. 

At the very least, they should give you a super extra discount price on your paints so you could could gradually make up the price, and they could spread it out, and not have it look too bad to corporate...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> I never thought about turtle waxing my equipment.... Great idea. Little late for me though.



I have been thinking about using the plasti-dip as a sacrificial coating, every couple months you get a fresh sprayer.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> What is the wholesale price on a 440 anyway? If SW sells one for $1300, Im sure at least 300 or so is profit, so they'd only lose 1000 to replace it. AND, thats a write off.
> 
> At the same time, how much is giving her $200 worth of sprayer parts costing SW? $130 bucks?
> 
> ...


Oh i would definitely go to the district manager on this one. The issue is she has no proof that they took her pump. The easiest thing for SW to do is comp her a grand or so worth of paint. But without that proof that they physically received a pump from her, any adjustments they make are technically "good will" adjustments. And if she bought $100,000.00 worth of paint from her they would sure as hell give her that good will. Everything at SW revolves around how much you buy from them, how much you could potentially buy from them, how much that business is worth to them, and can they justify the expense of that "good will" to their stockholders. That's the way big business operates. If they are a-holes at the store, then they aren't to concerned about maintaining your business. That's why it's is important to move up the corporate ladder a rung. And i can tell you what the FIRST thing the district manager is going to do. He/or she is going to pull up your account sales record and make a determination from that whether to comp you anything or not.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

A lot of bad press on this one! To a lot of major league purchasers of paint. Just sayin...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It appears to me that an employee of the store where Angie dropped off the airless, stole it. That's theft. Maybe even grand theft, and the store is liable in my opinion. 

I'd generate a police report and request that the store surveillance video be viewed by the police.


If the video was erased, or copied over, I'd be even more suspicious.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

CApainter said:


> It appears to me that an employee of the store where Angie dropped off the airless, stole it. That's theft. Maybe even grand theft, and the store is liable in my opinion.
> 
> I'd generate a police report and request that the store surveillance video be viewed by the police.
> 
> ...


except its been over 9 months...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco said:


> except its been over 9 months...


Good point. There might be a statute of limitations for reporting a theft. Notice how I didn't spell it statue of limitations? I'm not as ignant as I look.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I once had a Graco 795 at a job site that was pilfered. They took a couple of DeWalt chop saws, and a table saw. Never touched the 2 year old sprayer, which was paint covered, but well maintained and ran like a champ. The sprayer was easily worth twice as much as the tools that were taken, plus it was on wheels! I'm convinced the crooks ignored the sprayer because to the uneducated it didn't look like much. Had it been **** n span clean I would be willing to bet it would have been gone.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

AngieM said:


> Oh believe me. It took all the restraint I have not to blow up on every corporate contact I could get a hold of. My rep told me she'd take care of it. She asked me not to, so I didn't. I'm angry, but I'm not foolish enough to destroy a trusted relationship over a paint sprayer.
> 
> To answer your question and to lament a little... My titan 440 was my first sprayer. Only 5 years old. And the thing looked brand new. I turtle waxed it so paint wiped right off it. I cleaned the gun filter and manifold filter every single time I got done using it. The water would come out of that hose, clean enough to drink.
> 
> ...


I admire that you waxed it too! It's usually laziness that makes relatively new equipment look like a couple miles of bad road but it also makes equipment like sprayers less attractive to thieves. The scumbag that got yours pretty much said that. His current incarceration, BTW, should have bolstered your case, I gotta believe he stole from them and others.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Good point. There might be a statute of limitations for reporting a theft. Notice how I didn't spell it statue of limitations? I'm not as ignant as I look.


you couldn't be! :biggrin:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I once had a Graco 795 at a job site that was pilfered. They took a couple of DeWalt chop saws, and a table saw. Never touched the 2 year old sprayer, which was paint covered, but well maintained and ran like a champ. The sprayer was easily worth twice as much as the tools that were taken, plus it was on wheels! I'm convinced the crooks ignored the sprayer because to the uneducated it didn't look like much. Had it been **** n span clean I would be willing to bet it would have been gone.


From my experience, airless sprayers are almost always stolen by other painters. They have no value to anyone else. If someone were to steal an airless and take it to a pawn shop, they would get maybe $100.00 regardless of how big of a unit or what condition it is in. Stolen airless equipment always eventually goes back to a painter. Either stealing or buying it stolen.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you have the serial number of the unit? If you do, contact Titan directly and see if they have a nationwide list of stolen units that they send out to all their factory certified repair facilities. Graco did this at one point. The repair facilities are supposed to check all serial numbers to the list and NOT do any repair work until it is cleared by Graco. I THINK Titan does this but i am not sure. It's worth a call though.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't know, a nice shiny 795 is a pretty impressive looking machine. Even if a crook had no idea what it was, I think he might find it irresistible! For this reason we were never particular about keeping paint cleaned off our sprayers. The internals and guns were spotless, the spray unit was not.

And that $100 buys a days worth of drugs!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I went to a sherwin one morning, and someone had smashed in the doors and stole $70 from the register. Obviously wasnt a painter, cuz the wall full of tips and spray guns were left alone.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Just curious does this SW do inhouse airless repair or do they farm it out? If they do maybe the repair shop has your pump,


----------



## ElegantPainting (Aug 25, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Incorrect E. A packing kit is more like $60 on Amazon and more than an hour for me with no warranty if I don't get it together right. Definitely worth $120 to me.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I's actually $9 now

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aftermarke...203555?hash=item3f9c2e0de3:g:g7UAAOSwX1Za8w5A


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The $9.00 is just the seals (which is often what you only really need) and is aftermarket. Aftermarket can be just as good (sometimes better) or can be real junk. It's a crap shoot if your not familiar with the company that made the part. And packings are a heavy wear part, so you want quality.

The $60.00 kit includes the seals and a few other gaskets and parts you may need. It is OEM, so you are certain of the quality. 

I generally go with OEM unless I have heard enough good stuff about aftermarket parts. Nothing like fixing a piece of equipment only to have it break soon after and cut into a days work.

Changing the packings is quite easy and quick. I'm sure most who do not change their own would do so if they saw it done once. I checked, and there are videos on Youtube that will walk you through it.


----------



## ElegantPainting (Aug 25, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> The $9.00 is just the seals (which is often what you only really need) and is aftermarket. Aftermarket can be just as good (sometimes better) or can be real junk. It's a crap shoot if your not familiar with the company that made the part. And packings are a heavy wear part, so you want quality.
> 
> The $60.00 kit includes the seals and a few other gaskets and parts you may need. It is OEM, so you are certain of the quality.
> 
> ...


We've been using the cheap ones for years. I have no reason to ever switch back and pay $60 for $1 worth of plastic. I replaced pistons in 5 machines about 5 years ago. They're all still good. Paid $14 each instead of $80 OEM.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> The $9.00 is just the seals (which is often what you only really need) and is aftermarket. Aftermarket can be just as good (sometimes better) or can be real junk. It's a crap shoot if your not familiar with the company that made the part. And packings are a heavy wear part, so you want quality.
> 
> The $60.00 kit includes the seals and a few other gaskets and parts you may need. It is OEM, so you are certain of the quality.
> 
> ...


you wouldn't believe the money we made doing re-packs at my old Sherworks store. If people knew how easy it actually was.......


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

PACman said:


> you wouldn't believe the money we made doing re-packs at my old Sherworks store. If people knew how easy it actually was.......


I remember there used to be a poster in here who was a paint sprayer mechanic. He used to post repair videos. I've never repaired a sprayer in my life. Maybe I should learn how. 

It's not the money but the down time that is the main issue. My backup rig (Graco 395) isn't enough for big exteriors. It takes too much of a pounding.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

It takes less time to repack than it does to take the sprayer to the repair shop or go get your backup at your shop. It's a good idea to keep packings on hand.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Lightningboy65 said:


> It takes less time to repack than it does to take the sprayer to the repair shop or go get your backup at your shop. It's a good idea to keep packings on hand.


I always keep O rings on hand after my sprayer blew a load of paint on the wall I wasn't painting. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

To elaborate on why it went to get repaired... And here's where I really made the mistake. I let a fellow painter borrow it and they put it in oil paint. Had I known that was what my sprayer was going to be used for, this situation would have never happened. Not only was it used for oil paint but didn't get cleaned out properly. So I took the whole thing apart, thoroughly cleaned it. Put it back together and it wouldn't hold pressure. I gave up and took it in. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

That fellow painter would be on my s??? list too.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Sprayer found! Long story short, they turned it into a rental. See pic. Made money on it. Gave it back in worse condition than I left it.

2 months later and no satisfaction to be had about my lost sprayer. I wanted to check the store myself so I asked if I could see one of their used sprayers in the back that I'm thinking about buying. An unsuspecting employee lead me to the back. I gained access to their gated off sprayer repair area and started snooping around. Right there in the corner sat my 440. After looking at closer I immediately recognized it as mine. 

Keep in mind, my relationship with the manager isn't good. She argued with me, accused me of not dropping off my sprayer because "they always check it in" blah blah. Then she hung up on me.

I asked the manager, who those sprayers were. She then told me, they were rentals. I declared, I'm positive that sprayer is mine. An escalated conversation ensued which she told me I needed to prove its mine. Well, that's easy since I bought from that store!

Anyway, my rep pulled the invoice (again, since I had her look it up to give the store the serial number the first time) and confirmed this is indeed my sprayer.

I drove back to pick up the sprayer they didn't lose. The pic below is how they gave it back. No apology, nothing.

Now I'm contacting the district manager. An attorney will be next. Unbelievable.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

AngieM said:


> Sprayer found! Long story short, they turned it into a rental. See pic. Made money on it. Gave it back in worse condition than I left it.
> 
> 2 months later and no satisfaction to be had about my lost sprayer. I wanted to check the store myself so I asked if I could see one of their used sprayers in the back that I'm thinking about buying. An unsuspecting employee lead me to the back. I gained access to their gated off sprayer repair area and started snooping around. Right there in the corner sat my 440. After looking at closer I immediately recognized it as mine.
> 
> ...


Holy Moly! The long, national nightmare ends- and begins again! At the very least you deserve it PLUS a brand new one. A lawyer and a judge will figure that aspect out. Recalling how clean you kept your sprayer- all waxed and polished- how did you spot yours above, all rode hard and put away wet? I think that pimp- I mean, store manager- knew all along the rig was in back, to be put out on the street as, upon your initial complaint, they should have checked the numbers of the rentals just because stuff happens. I hope it works out your way!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I would want every penny they got for renting out your sprayer and demand they thoroughly clean it while you watch, and a new tip. I would not trust them to touch it without your direct supervision. Who knows what they might do to it. That would be the minimum I would be willing to accept.

For depriving you of such a valuable piece of equipment for so long, they really should give you a new sprayer. Unbelievable (well it is SW, so I guess it's really not that unbelievable)!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Omfg!. What a bunch of dbags. That is soo sad. Take em to the cleaners. So stoked that you found it. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

If I were you I would be pretty upset. I know I treat any rentals brutally.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow I can't believe all of this over a <$1000 sprayer.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Uh, since SW used YOUR pump for financial gain, they technically STOLE YOUR PUMP! File a police report and sue the bastards!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You should just give them that one, and walk out the door with a new one.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

PACman said:


> Uh, since SW used YOUR pump for financial gain, they technically STOLE YOUR PUMP! File a police report and sue the bastards!


Do you think an attorney would take this case? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Do you think an attorney would take this case?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk



Better call Saul.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think I would trust any attorney that would take this case. He would charge more than the sprayer is worth. Small claims court if needed, which you can navigate alone.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

AngieM said:


> Do you think an attorney would take this case?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Maybe but, seems more like small claims. It'd be worth (by that I mean "free") talking to one about pursuing damages for the money they made renting your rig out but, I think it'd be very hard to prove they knowingly used your rig specifically to profit from it. More than likely your rig got innocently put in the rental section by someone who didn't know any better. As much as a b-i-zitch as the manager was to you, I'd see a judge "making you whole again" by awarding a new rig.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ignorance and intent are not generally acceptable excuses in court. I think the rental fees could be considered in a damage settlement. Actually probably the only damages that could be collected. While morally SW should give her a new sprayer, they are in all likelihood not legally bound to do so. I doubt if SW made more than $500 profit in renting the sprayer.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

AngieM said:


> Do you think an attorney would take this case?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


You don't need an attorney. Just take em to small claims court. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

If you want some free legal advice, go to the law department if you have a university near by. They usually have a program where upper level law students provide free legal advice to people in need under the supervision of a professor. They could at least tell you whether it's worth pursuing, give you some tips if you're gonna represent yourself and in some cases they'll actually represent you in court depending on the case.


Many years ago I had a law student represent me in dealing with a fairly large speeding ticket. Managed to save my license, didn't protect me from a thorough verbal thrashing from the judge however I definitely deserved that. Rather embarrassing when it all happened in front of a grade 8 glass that were doing a tour of the courthouse that day.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

What a crazy story! Hopefully your district manager will come up with an amicable solution. 

Rather than threatening legal action you could post your story on SW’s Facebook or Twitter page. Big brands closely monitor their social media sites and they typically respond and try and solve negative posts. Otherwise it looks bad for their brand image.

Here’s an article that talks a bit about how companies view complaints on social media:
https://blog.hubspot.com/service/customer-complaints-on-social-media


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Sue the bastards!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PNW Painter said:


> What a crazy story! Hopefully your district manager will come up with an amicable solution.
> 
> Rather than threatening legal action you could post your story on SW’s Facebook or Twitter page. Big brands closely monitor their social media sites and they typically respond and try and solve negative posts. Otherwise it looks bad for their brand image.
> 
> ...


Or, post your story where many in the industry will see and read it, such as a forum dedicated to panting, so they can read how this particular manager and rep dealt with your concerns.:devil3:

I would definitely pursue small claims court assuming the dollar amount falls within it’s parameters.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Posting on SW’s social media platforms might yield results and it takes very little effort. Plus I’d rather shame SW publicly for others to see, rather than in court where no one will ever hear about it. This is just option to avoid litigation. If this didn’t get her what she want than I’d definitely recommend that she sues SW.

Posting in Painttalk doesn’t get the amount of eyeballs compared to Facebook or Twitter. Plus it’s geared for pros. Does SW ever actively post here??? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Or, post your story where many in the industry will see and read it, such as a forum dedicated to panting, so they can read how this particular manager and rep dealt with your concerns.:devil3:
> 
> I would definitely pursue small claims court assuming the dollar amount falls within it’s parameters.



I would think it would. At least here in Canada, anything under $10K goes to small claims. Which is interesting because I don't think $10K is necessarily small.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

The saga continues. Finally reached the DM and everything is put in proper perspective now. The entire thing was a cover up from the very beginning. I was told this issue was being escalated to loss control, and it was not. It never got passed the regional sales manager. He authorized my sales rep to comp me $200 is sprayer parts to "settle this". I agreed as long as it came from the store that lost my sprayer. The store insisted I was lying so refused to take even a dollar loss. I refused to settle so the issue would sit unresolved. Good move on my part.

I explained everything to the DM and he was surprisingly apologetic. I've been through the rudest most unacceptable customer treatment from this store, I was starting to accept this attitude toward me as the norm.

He admitted every single stage of this process was a fail on their end. From the first point when it didn't get checked in to the most embarrassing part for them... The part where I found my sprayer, myself! And was then told to prove it was mine to get it back.

He then said, I talked to that store and they reassured me it never got rented out. ANOTHER LIE. I cleaned 3 different colors of paint out of it AND it's convered in overspray. As I explained before, none of my sprayers are over sprayed.

He told me what should have happened. After I claimed they lost my sprayer, I should have been given a sworn affidavit to sign,. Then it would go to loss control and a resolution would be agreed on there.

Mr DM is having a meeting with that store's managers and my rep tomorrow. He promised to call me after that to discuss compensation. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

It’s good to hear that the DM seems to be the first honest person you’ve dealt with in this entire fiasco. For your sake I really hope that they offer you more than just a new sprayer. The amount of BS you’ve had to go through is astonishing. 

I can’t wait to hear how things turn out.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Remember, what they do to correct this depends entirely on what value they put on you as a customer. The DM has already looked at your last two years worth of sales with SW and will discuss your potential future purchases with your rep. Then they will decide how much if any compensation they will offer you. $200.00 seems to me like they don't place much value on your business. I mean, a $1000.00 sprayer at your price is probably closer to $650.00 at their cost. You would think they can do a lot better. If you spent $250,000.00 with them last year you could bet your ass they would have already drop shipped a brand new upgraded sprayer to your shop and they wouldn't think twice about it. That's just the way business is with SW.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> You don't need an attorney. Just take em to small claims court.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk



I've done small claims at least half a dozen times, WON every time! One was a claim against HBC & Zellers. They paid their lawyer $500 hrly, I went with no lawyer.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds to me like the district manager is playing the 'good cop' in a phony "meeting" with the 'bad cop' store manager who lost the sprayer. I call that BS.

The DM doesn't need a meeting, he's the boss and probably has been on the phone already with the manager or has read the whole story by email. A 5 minute phone call is all that is needed. 

Sorry but he's playing games. It sounds like an institutional practice to play hardball if they are in the power position. A classy organization would give you a brand new sprayer. I'd go above the district manager and fire off a letter to his boss before he comes back with a number.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

@PACman It's more like $20k in 2 years, but still. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> @PACman It's more like $20k in 2 years, but still.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Even with that number, basic business/customer principle says that they should replace the pump or compensate an equivalent amount to the value of the pump. Unfortunately most large companies and SW in particular don't function on principle. It all boils down to what is going to be the best course of action for their stockholders, and that is to low ball you as much as possible if they give you any compensation at all. 

What i would recommend is to suggest they give you an equivalent amount of paint, at your pricing, to your losses. That way, you can make money on the paint, SW is out the actual cost of the paint (around 50-60% of your loss amount), and everyone is satisfied. Except the store manager. He will eat that cost in his bonus check at the end of the year. That way he/she is the only one who really suffers, along with his/her workforce if he properly disciplines them.

Unfortunately this means that you would be using SW product, so i guess you actually would suffer as well.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

PNW Painter said:


> It’s good to hear that the DM seems to be the first honest person you’ve dealt with in this entire fiasco. For your sake I really hope that they offer you more than just a new sprayer. The amount of BS you’ve had to go through is astonishing.
> 
> I can’t wait to hear how things turn out.
> 
> ...


I think you should ask for 15 gallons of free paint as well. or at least test drive some.
maybe even consider getting your sundries moved to 25% off vs.15% I know guys that get all different %% off.
when emerald fist came out I used it on a clients trim. she hated it. I told my rep and he comped me for labor and gave me credit to go buy ben moore paint. not joking. SW gave me money to buy ben moore lol.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Any update or resolution?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

sayn3ver said:


> Any update or resolution?


Have you read the thread? It was in the store being used as a rental.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! what a development. I'm also curious to know what happened since the DM requested a meeting. 

I think some damages are in order. And it may come with a condition not to discuss the settlement publicly.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Wow! what a development. I'm also curious to know what happened since the DM requested a meeting.
> 
> I think some damages are in order. And it may come with a condition not to discuss the settlement publicly.


Maybe that's why we haven't heard anything!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

PACman said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Maybe that's why we haven't heard anything!


SW may have put Angie in their Disgruntled Customer Protection Program!:surprise:


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

The resolution...

A little history. Just a week before I found my titan 440 sitting in the back, my storage shed got robbed of a big old double gun Glidden sprayer. Luckily its covered by insurance. So I was pricing out a comparable sprayer (a Graco 695) at the store that lost my sprayer. THAT is how I found my sprayer. They didn't have one up front to show me so they let me go into the back repair area to see a used one. Funny how these events interconnect.

So I'm in the market for a 695, just found my sprayer, damages are in order so they decided to sell me one for their cost, plus a n additional hose and gun kit, plus 10 tips. AND THE BEST PART... an in person apology. It was half hearted, but I'll take it. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

A hose, gun and 10 tips is worth a lot of money. I'd be okay with that.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The markup on a 695 has to be pretty close to the value of a new Titan 440. Add on the gun, hose and tips and I would say in the end you got a square deal. But they should have treated you better from the start.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightningboy65 said:


> The markup on a 695 has to be pretty close to the value of a new Titan 440. Add on the gun, hose and tips and I would say in the end you got a square deal. But they should have treated you better from the start.


Naw we only sell sprayers for 10-20% above our cost, that's why most paint stores don't stock them. SW will even give them away if you know whose wheels to grease.

Giving the sprayer at cost, gun/hose and tips they probably broke even with the retail cost of a 440


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

It was the 695 contractor series (bluetooth, hose reel) for $2400. It went on sale for $2799 so lucked out as far as timing. Really lucked out that my dinosaur sprayer got stolen even though it was a real bummer at time. It's funny how a bunch of unfortunate events turned out to line up all in my favor. I'm going to give credit where it's due and praise the Lord for taking care of all my needs. I got this 695 just in time to start a new construction job that I really needed it for. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I take it that you also kept your 440?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I guess the moral to this story is take a pic of the serial number when bringing your pump in for service and getting a receipt with this info on it?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> I take it that you also kept your 440?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100%

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes. Her last post indicated she found the sprayer and that the dm was in the process of some dog and pony show. 

Looks like it turned out ok from her post below. 



Woodco said:


> sayn3ver said:
> 
> 
> > Any update or resolution?
> ...


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

AngieM said:


> 100%
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Will you ever take the new pump to that store for repair?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Naw we only sell sprayers for 10-20% above our cost, that's why most paint stores don't stock them. SW will even give them away if you know whose wheels to grease.
> 
> Giving the sprayer at cost, gun/hose and tips they probably broke even with the retail cost of a 440


Yeah. PPG gave 8-695's to the California customer they took from me!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> It was the 695 contractor series (bluetooth, hose reel) for $2400. It went on sale for $2799 so lucked out as far as timing. Really lucked out that my dinosaur sprayer got stolen even though it was a real bummer at time. It's funny how a bunch of unfortunate events turned out to line up all in my favor. I'm going to give credit where it's due and praise the Lord for taking care of all my needs. I got this 695 just in time to start a new construction job that I really needed it for.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


ummm...That's their cost?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

PACman said:


> ummm...That's their cost?


Kind of like buying a car car at dealer invoice. I guess that falls into the 10-20% markup realm when you do the math, but still I wonder if that is their true cost.


----------

